# rear ended v6 ...f $$ k



## jamiemcc (Jan 30, 2014)

Today I clay bared all fucking day,, got the new car cleaming. . Thought I'd get outa london for a quick blast on the motorway as iv only been using for work since I picked it up less than two weeks ago... went to Windsor Castle. Stopped at a red light and some tool in a convertable 6 series bmw bangs me,, I went to jump out and the dirty bastard guns it's. .I jumped back in and went after him..hes speeding into on coming traffic and hits a roundabout the wrong way, I couldn't follow him it was too crazy,, next minute cops everywhere.. iv to go to the station tomorrow to see them...I hope they caught him fs..I didn't see his reg but the cops are confident it's on cctv.. they just took my detsils and sent me on my way..Cars rear bumper is cracked all along the bottom and the diffuser is damaged ;-( fucking rage


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

Unlucky mate. Typical it happens on the day you clay bar it too. 
Sounds like it was stolen. Hope they got him although he sounds like a nutjob.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

There are some right tools out there :evil: hopefully if it's just the bumper won't be to expensive to sort just make sure the boot floor isn't damaged


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

I hate people like this.

No respect for others or the laws.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Hope it gets sorted quickly, did the Police give you a crime number to pass on to your insurance company ?


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

What a cnut.


----------



## jamiemcc (Jan 30, 2014)

yeah the cops gave me the ref number etc, they didnt seem to fussed about doing anything tho,, they wont tell me if they caught the guy or even have his reg,, went to the station today to fill out some forms ,,il know more soon.. bumper is just split along the bottom and the honeycomb plastic bit is pushed in.. atleast its nothing major..

If they dont catch him il not go thu my insurance and just get a seconf hand one from ebay and get it sprayed up..


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

I know exactly where you are coming from, rage is not the word. The only problem is , if you do catch and beat them senseless, you are in the wrong worst case they stab you, what is the world coming to.
Alex


----------



## jamiemcc (Jan 30, 2014)

true true mate, still waiting for the cops to check the cctv. Seems stupid how a simple thing like checking the cctv can take so long! Had to make a report etc then forward it myself to the traffic incident department who look at the case . Only then they then BEGIN to investigate. :? lol meanwhile the back of my car looks crap and this douche is probably flyin around in his bmer smirkin ..cunt

iv calmed down a good bit about this now tbh and the worst case is if its not on cctv il just have to buy a bumper from ebay and have it sprayed / fitted, not the end of the world


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

jamiemcc said:


> true true mate, still waiting for the cops to check the cctv. Seems stupid how a simple thing like checking the cctv can take so long! Had to make a report etc then forward it myself to the traffic incident department who look at the case . Only then they then BEGIN to investigate. :? lol meanwhile the back of my car looks crap and this douche is probably flyin around in his bmer smirkin ..doodah
> 
> iv calmed down a good bit about this now tbh and the worst case is if its not on cctv il just have to buy a bumper from ebay and have it sprayed / fitted, not the end of the world


What colour is your car, if its a common one just get a good condition matching one and machiene polish the rear end. Should blend in fine.

Edit: just realised your car is dolomite lovley colour but not ultra common...... but you never know


----------



## jamiemcc (Jan 30, 2014)

brian1978 yes mate am on the look out atm, plenty of other colours around,, typical.


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Sorry to hear this. As mentioned above was probably stolen, hopefully they will catch him and lock him up. 
If looking for bumpers and no joy on eBay always worth a call to the TT shop as they have a whole warehouse full of secondhand spare parts including body panels which are all for sale.

Paul


----------



## badbob (Apr 15, 2014)

Maybe another clay bar session can sort it out? [smiley=clown.gif]


----------



## jamiemcc (Jan 30, 2014)

yeah cheers Paulj100 il keep them in mind if i can't find a decent one on ebay,, ,,haha nope bad bob clay bar aint sort in this shit out. Had a call from the cops on this yesterday,, whole things on cctv,,great news! apparently not, the cctv cams do not catch the reg due to the angle of there cams, policeman was quite helpful and said he checked several camera footage but they all didnt catch the wankers reg! aghh well looks like il have to sort it myself, bumper hunt time!!

Will any mk1 rear bumper do or I need a v6 job so i can fit my honeycomb valance?? From what I see on the pics it looks like the valance section just clips in?? thanks in advance guys


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

jamiemcc said:


> Will any mk1 rear bumper do or I need a v6 job so i can fit my honeycomb valance?? From what I see on the pics it looks like the valance section just clips in?? thanks in advance guys


Any mk1 rear bumper will do shame they didnt get the twats number :evil:


----------



## jamiemcc (Jan 30, 2014)

YELLOW_TT said:


> jamiemcc said:
> 
> 
> > Will any mk1 rear bumper do or I need a v6 job so i can fit my honeycomb valance?? From what I see on the pics it looks like the valance section just clips in?? thanks in advance guys
> ...


Yeah it is indeed yellow tt ,,iv got the footage being forwarded onto me from the cops anyways,,hoping i can get some still shots from the footage and mess around on photoshop with them and see if i can see anything,, haha maybe a lost cause but its just a matter of principle now,,ya don't just get away with shit like that,,or at least shouldn't get away haha,,

cheers for the bumper info,, that makes things a lot easier that all mk1 ones will fit ;-) am off to spain for a few months so will prob do it when am back as the spanish like to use the bumpers to park lol,,if i fix it now il prob want it resprayed when am back anyways ;-)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

jamiemcc said:


> am off to spain for a few months so will prob do it when am back as the spanish like to use the bumpers to park lol,,if i fix it now il prob want it resprayed when am back anyways ;-)


I've a Seen the Spanish parking at work I think the French use the same system glad I don't live in either of those country's


----------

